# Appropriate Breed Standard Ears



## REEHGE (Feb 16, 2020)

Hi, new to the forums and relatively new to the GSD world. Long story short and setting all other factors aside-which we know there are MANY, we are wondering what the general consensus would be on deciding that a GSD would not be appropriate to breed based on just the ears. Our female is just over 5 months, has had ears up and down, and are currently quite floppy. If they come up by 6 or 7 months and end up taking good form in the end would this be considered reasonable or would breeding her theoretically risk producing more floppy ear GSDs?
Thanks!


----------



## REEHGE (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Cute pup. R u sure she's purebred though? And please if you think of breeding her, don't do it at that age.


----------



## REEHGE (Feb 16, 2020)

Thanks much for the input, I actually found that chart and have studied it some but was more wondering on the time-frame of the ears coming up(for example- if a pups ears came up at 12 weeks and stayed up I would think it should be at lower risk for passing on genetic floppy ears as opposed to a pup that remained with floppy ears until 1 year)? She is registered with akc and we have the pedigree so she sure should be purebred unless one of the last breeders pulled off a scam. We absolutely wouldn't be breeding her anytime soon if at all, we would still be planning to get her hips and elbows checked out and dna testing among other factors.


----------



## Kari01 (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi, welcome to the forum  The ears usually should be up by about 6 or 7 months. I think that's the normally considered cut off point. Do you have pictures of her with her ears up?

She looks purebred to me. If you do consider breeding please make sure she is at least 2 years old, and as you said OFA hips / elbows, etc., and training in something is usually advised.


----------



## REEHGE (Feb 16, 2020)

Thanks! Yea I actually snapped a quick pic of her this morning when the dogs were out in the pen. It's a really bad pic (phone wouldn't focus through the window screen) but you can see the teepee ears.


----------



## Kari01 (Sep 7, 2018)

They will probably stand eventually in that case. Give it another month I would say. Are your other dogs GSDs too?


----------



## REEHGE (Feb 16, 2020)

Yes we also have a 3 month old Male GSD.


----------



## REEHGE (Feb 16, 2020)

Doesn't look good for us, long story short we have found out the breeder we got this one from showed us a fake mother and the real mother has tall floppy ears. Absolutely disgusted. Here are some pics at almost 7 months now.


----------

